# New Bike Day! 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2



## cujarrett (Aug 18, 2013)

More pictures and a few thoughts: New Bike Day! 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace Di2 | Cycles In Life


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

indeed.. me approves


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like... alot.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats. I "only" got an Expert last week, but I couldn't sleep the night before getting it & the custom-fitting.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I am thinking about building a S-works Tarmac SL4.
Did you buy it as a complete bike? Can you say approx. what you spent?...any discount from retail from your local bike shop?
Beautiful bike. It has to amazing on the road.
Does it have the new S-works carbon handlebar?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Beautiful bike, head to toe. Makes me want a new one.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

NealH said:


> Beautiful bike, head to toe.


Absolutely


----------



## Penfold77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Great bike, rode mine for the first time today as well.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

She's a beauty!


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mckdaddy said:


> Congrats. I "only" got an Expert last week, but I couldn't sleep the night before getting it & the custom-fitting.


I only have a comp and I was ecstatic to get it...haha. I was that way too, even when I got the text that my new wheels were done. Like being 10 on Christmas. 
Sweet bike!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

The gloss finish and the soon out SL5 are the only thing that stops me to get this bike,mostly the gloss finish tho. Other than that congrats,she is just stunning !!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Go out and get one, enjoy the ride now. 
Waiting is not always the better think to do.
You just never know what will happen so enjoy the ride.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Congratulations on an excellent purchase. Now get out there and ride! Enjoy it!


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

What seatpost is that? I have the same bike but am riding far forward on the rails with 25 degree offset. Also replaced wheels with bontrager Aeolus and went praxis rings with quarq specialized spider. 
Thanks


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

One VERY, VERY SWEET RIDE!!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

That is definitely legit👍


----------

